# Anyone using KW HLS? (Hydraulic Lift System)



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

I know this is old news from a few years ago, but I was on KW's site today and it re-sparked my interested. _Has anyone tried this yet?_
 

_Quote, originally posted by *http://us.kwsuspension.de/us/kw_hls.php* »_*KW HLS (Hydraulic Lift System)*
*Helping lowered vehicles to avoid road clearance difficulties*
The HLS provides additional road clearance for lowered vehicles. When expanded, a range of up to 45 mm of lift is produced, thereby helping sport cars avoid road clearance difficulties such as speed bumps, road construction, etc. KW HLS is available as vehicle specific solution or individual conversion kit depending on the car model.
HLS is available in two different versions: HLS 2 which is fi tted to the front axle and HLS 4 which can be attached to the front and rear axle and allows lifting the entire vehicle. The hydraulic cylinder unit is located on the coilover body between spring perch and spring. The advantage of a hydraulic system is that there is no compression (motion) of the extended cylinder unit (resulting in no unwanted additional suspension movement) while driving.
* Allows cars with low ground clearance to clear obstacles more easily
* Available as complete kit including KW coilover kit or as conversion kit
* Can be activated from inside the vehicle via a LED position control switch or
by an optional remote, thereby eliminating any need for interior wiring.
* Can be activated while driving (up to 80 km/h)
* Fast lifting – maximum lift occurs within 4- 5 seconds when using HLS 2
* High-quality cylinder unit with durable aluminium construction
* Sealed unit for corrosion and dirt resistance
Depending on the car type and model, KW HLS is either available as a vehicle-specific solution or as a conversion kit for KW or OEM coilover kits existing of springs, adaptions, hydraulic cylinder and control unit.


 
^ Click image to see a demo.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i think its a great idea, and probably rides awesome, but for the money id rather just have a full bag setup for my type of application, and the way i 'use' my car.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (blue bags)*

It's a fantastic idea and it's executed beautifully... too beautifully. To the point where it's too expensive for Joe Dubber to even consider it as an option.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_It's a fantastic idea and it's executed beautifully... too beautifully. To the point where it's too expensive for Joe Dubber to even consider it as an option.

Man Joe got really lucky for him to be into VWs ANNNNND have Dubber for his last name


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes it is wayyyyy to expensive for what it is.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

great idea, was in awe when these were first presented on their site; but ill be on the bag-wagon --- economically.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

come to think of it; user name *Afazz* has fabricated a somewhat similar system (forgive me if it's not) in his Mk3.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I couldn't find the price on their site. Any know how much? I already have some KW V3s, so all I would need is the conversion kit. My goal is to go up not down.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dub-Nation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub-Nation* »_I couldn't find the price on their site. Any know how much? I already have some KW V3s, so all I would need is the conversion kit. My goal is to go up not down.









Seems to be around $4k-$5k if you already have the coilovers. MSRP is supposed to be $4800. With the coilovers they seem to be upwards of $8k-$9k








http://www.google.com/products...art=0


_Modified by Retromini at 9:04 AM 3-27-2010_


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Seems to be around $4k-$5k if you already have the coilovers. MSRP is supposed to be $4800. With the coilovers they seem to be upwards of $8k-$9k








http://www.google.com/products...art=0
DAMN!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Seems to be around $4k-$5k if you already have the coilovers. MSRP is supposed to be $4800. With the coilovers they seem to be upwards of $8k-$9k








http://www.google.com/products...art=0

_Modified by Retromini at 9:04 AM 3-27-2010_

so stupid. atleast on a vw. You could have the best available bags with the best management and be at that price if not below it


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

This is the same concept as my suspension.  I designed it and started making parts before the KW system was released, otherwise I probably would have just bought it and saved some time. It wasn't my idea - or KW's- RUF and Lamborghini have been using systems like this for years. Ohlins makes a set but they're not really available separately. I'm using a lowrider hydraulic pump and controls (Hydroholics, #9 rockford gear, wired at 12v, 5-dump manifold). The struts themselves use Koni inserts, which I shortened, Eibach springs, and custom made housings and piston sleeves. I can get lower than a bag setup because the whole thing is beside the tire rather than on top of it. I could lay frame on 18s no problem, I like the 17s for now but will upgrade in the future. It rides like coilovers because it _is _coilovers, just with hydraulic adjustable spring seats. I get around 1-1/2" of lift, I will get the full 2" of lift once I switch to spherical bearing control arms to eliminate some binding.
I fabbed all these up:
















I got everything plated:








This is "down"








this is "up"








All 4
















Here is the pump and stuff, the floor isn't painted yet
















Here is the whole build thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4583881


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i hate you for being able to do that








god i should of went to school instead of screwin off and thinking "theres always time later"


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This is the same concept as my suspension. I designed it and started making parts before the KW system was released, otherwise I probably would have just bought it and saved some time. It wasn't my idea - or KW's- RUF and Lamborghini have been using systems like this for years. Ohlins makes a set but they're not really available separately. I'm using a lowrider hydraulic pump and controls (Hydroholics, #9 rockford gear, wired at 12v, 5-dump manifold). The struts themselves use Koni inserts, which I shortened, Eibach springs, and custom made housings and piston sleeves. I can get lower than a bag setup because the whole thing is beside the tire rather than on top of it. I could lay frame on 18s no problem, I like the 17s for now but will upgrade in the future. It rides like coilovers because it _is _coilovers, just with hydraulic adjustable spring seats. I get around 1-1/2" of lift, I will get the full 2" of lift once I switch to spherical bearing control arms to eliminate some binding.


Nicely done!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Seems to be around $4k-$5k if you already have the coilovers. MSRP is supposed to be $4800. With the coilovers they seem to be upwards of $8k-$9k








http://www.google.com/products...art=0

_Modified by Retromini at 9:04 AM 3-27-2010_

Thanks for the link, I really like the concept, but you guys are right, for the money, it's not worth it especially for a VW. Porsche for sure, VWs, not so much.


----------



## B3owner (May 18, 2010)

The kW version does not use such a big pump. Pump actually fits in the engine bay.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

B3owner said:


> The kW version does not use such a big pump. Pump actually fits in the engine bay.


Never knew that nerco'ing a 6 year old thread was still the cool thing to do

opcorn:


----------

